# lcd tv options



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i have a budget of around £800 and im lookking for a 42"or bigger 1080i

what do you guys think i should get?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

How about this - 46" Sharp Aquos 1080P lcd panel?

http://www.johnlewis.com/230480960/Product.aspx

See if you can get it cheaper elsewhere locally/internet


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

I always buy sony and have had no problems, if 40" would do and you can get to makro they have a kld40l4000 for £600 +vat its full 1080HD available from wed

assume you sorted your insurance


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yup, got it sorted in the end, got £600 and they wont budge.

im thinking of getting a 46 or 50" and using my currys vouchers for a new tv for the bedroom

ill have a look at makro and costco...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

think i have decided to go for a 47" lg scarlett........... any opinions?


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

Just a question: Why are you going for LCD rather than plasma?

There are advantages with either so as long as you know what best suits your requirements.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The Gadget Show recommended the Phillips 47PFL5522D as the best hd tv. It is a 47" lcd for £789.99 (maybe cheaper now)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I may well be asking the same thing in January. My missus gets £90 of John Lewis vouchers as part of her package. So we're saving them for a telly.

By Jan, we should have about £850, but we're locked in to John Lewis.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I may well be asking the same thing in January. My missus gets £90 of John Lewis vouchers as part of her package. So we're saving them for a telly.
> 
> By Jan, we should have about £850, but we're locked in to John Lewis.


JL usually price match, don't they and I'm told you get a 4/5 year warranty as standard.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wish it was jl vouchers i was getting and not currys :roll:

why cany i just choose where i get my new tv from???????????????????????


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Check out the Panasonic screens, I used to be Sony through and through with CRT's but since the LCD and Plasma age I don't think you can get better value than Panasonic.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

jonah said:


> Check out the Panasonic screens, I used to be Sony through and through with CRT's but since the LCD and Plasma age I don't think you can get better value than Panasonic.


Agreed - Panasonic Viera every time.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Agreed - Panasonic Viera every time.


Only if you are getting 37" and under. For 40"+ Sony knocks spots off everything else LCD.

Sony and Panasonic panels produce the most natural colours IMO, thus make the viewing experience much more pleasurable. I've had my 46" Sony since December last year and I am still over the moon with it.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

there seems to be so many factors when choosing.........

i seem to find the right tv then nope its only 720p

then i find the right one 1080p 47" etc and nope, wait for it its got a shite contrast ratio

then i finally find the all rounder and low and behold its only a bloody 37".............. it seems like all the manufacturers do it on purpose, only way out is to spend a stupid amount which i grudge paying. ( only have a budget of around £800)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> only have a budget of around £800


Personally I would rather have a good quality 40" than a bigger panel that is middle of the range, so if it were my Currys vouchers I was spending I would buy the 40" V4000 1080p. It's a superb panel that knocks anything else in its price range for 6!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> there seems to be so many factors when choosing.........
> 
> i seem to find the right tv then nope its only 720p
> 
> ...


I paid a fair bit more then I wanted to for mine but finally decided it's something that gets a lot of use most days and I'll have for a few years so why not splash out. Mind you the 5 year warranty from John Lewis helped.

If ever I want something that's say, £200 more than I want to spend or whatever, I always adopt the 'night out principle' i.e. you think nothing of spending £100 on a night out once food, drink, taxis etc are taken into account and what do you wake up with the next day apart from a sore head and possibly some concerns about what's asleep under the duvet next to you? Spending an extra £200 on something that you'll have for years doesn't seem quite so bad then. Of course it is possible to wake up with something that you end up keeping for years but you'll never get a warranty with it


----------



## paulchamby (Aug 28, 2008)

At that size I would have thought plasma would be better than LCD, do you have a reason for LCD? BTW I bought a 42"Panasonic VIERA 100hz 1080p plasma with 5yr warranty and it is fantastic - Paid £820 at my local panasonic centre all my previous CRT's were Sony, but for flat panels Pioneer or Panasonic are top IMO, (but you are unlikely to get a Pioneer for your budget  )


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

paulchamby said:


> At that size I would have thought plasma would be better than LCD, do you have a reason for LCD? BTW I bought a 42"Panasonic VIERA 100hz 1080p plasma with 5yr warranty and it is fantastic - Paid £820 at my local panasonic centre all my previous CRT's were Sony, but for flat panels Pioneer or Panasonic are top IMO, (but you are unlikely to get a Pioneer for your budget  )


That's what I've got - £1,000 at John Lewis! :evil:


----------



## paulchamby (Aug 28, 2008)

It was a grand but some good negotiation from Mrs C at our local Panasonic centre got it for £820 including delivery and set-up!  (currys were £800, but without the warranty)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i have a budget of around £800 and im lookking for a 42"or bigger 1080i
> 
> what do you guys think i should get?


Over 40 inch and you need to go for plasma not lcd (resoluation of lcd hits its limited at around 40 inch). also go for 1080p, not 1080i for true HD!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed - Panasonic Viera every time.
> ...


Samsung screens are made by Sony - SamsunG series 5 and 6 look better than the Sonys (gloss black finish) have more ports and with the same Brava 1080p screens! 8) hAD MY SERIES 5 FOR 5 MONTHS AND LOVE IT!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> Over 40 inch and you need to go for plasma not lcd (resoluation of lcd hits its limited at around 40 inch).


I don't agree, we are in 2008, not 2003. LCD technology has moved on so far that Plasma is only really required when you are thinking 50" or above. Unless you buy a Fujitsu or to some extent a Pioneer (which is well out of kammy's budget anyway so the argument is irrelevant)), the only thing a plasma has over an LCD at a size below 50" is the 'black' levels it can produce.



SimonQS said:


> Samsung screens are made by Sony - SamsunG series 5 and 6 look better than the Sonys (gloss black finish) have more ports and with the same Brava 1080p screens!


Samsung screens are not made by Sony, the majority of them are made in the same factory (a joint owned factory which is also shared with Sharp) then each manufacturer puts its own 'engine' inside (the Samsung does not contain Bravia technology).

IMO Samsung panels produce the most unnatural retina burning colours on any LCD panel. False colours, glossy screens that reflect your house lights, and woeful sound, all add up to panels that are all show and no go.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What ever size you buy you will always wish you had bought the next one up :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think ive decided to go for a 42" here a thw contenders

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/store/c ... oid=-34810

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/store/c ... egory_oid=

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/store/c ... ionSection


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> i think ive decided to go for a 42" here a thw contenders


Out of those two it would be the Panasonic, without question, but bear in mind that Plasma's cost a hell of a lot more to run than LCD's do. Don't be fooled by all the 100hz talk either, it's supposed to make fastmoving pictures clearer (especially sport), but in reality 100hz causes a lot of 'smearing', so if you get a 100hz panel make sure there is the option to turn it back to 50hz if required. Sony, for example, introduced 100hz on one of their panels a year or so ago (the D3000), but they dropped the technology due to complaints regarding 'smearing'. Instead they enhanced their Bravia engine to cope with fast moving pictures.

TBH I still think for the money you should go for the Sony I outlined above, It's a stonking panel that does everything and in reality you won't notice the 2" difference.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> i think ive decided to go for a 42" here a thw contenders
> 
> http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/store/c ... oid=-34810
> 
> ...


PZ 80 would be my choice I have the PZ70 50in and can't fault it


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

hey stu,

i did a lot of research in to this a year ago when buying TVs for my new house.

to cut to the chase.

generally speaking panasonic make the best TVs.

plasma is better than lcd over 40".

you want 1080p, not 1080i, for full HD.

my 42" panasonic plasma was mucho expensivo, but i could have got the previous year's model for much less, my model should now be much cheaper as there are new ones out.

you're welcome to pop past the house and check it out if you want ... looks the nuts with some bluray firing thru the ps3 in full HD!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im not sure how accurate the info is but here are the facts:

http://www.plasma-lcd-facts.co.uk/home/


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I went for a 42" panasonic viera plasma and it is by far the best TV I have ever had.

I know its model dependant but in my experience:

Samsung - crap - agree with the above - all show and no go!
LG - crap
sharp - crap

My mate has a sony lcd - dont know the model but it isnt as good as my panasonic plasma - and thats his opinion!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kammy - something that hasn't been mentioned yet, and is quite relevant if you want to avoid dissapointment. Don't forget that a TV is only as good as the source being plugged into it.

If you are watching regular TV via freeview or tuner then you won't get a brilliant picture. In fact the bigger the panel you get, the worse it will look (especially with channels such as ITV4 that broadcast in a very low resolution), because the TV will be trying to stretch the broadcast resolution to the big screen. That is what causes the 'blockyness', and will happen regardless of what panel you buy. You will only see the benefit of a 1080p panel if you are using a Sky HD box (via the HD channels), or a Virgin HD box (through HD channel or via the built in 1080i upscaler) or a Blu-ray player.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> If you are watching regular TV via freeview or tuner then you won't get a brilliant picture. In fact the bigger the panel you get, the worse it will look (especially with channels such as ITV4 that broadcast in a very low resolution), because the TV will be trying to stretch the broadcast resolution to the big screen. That is what causes the 'blockyness', and will happen regardless of what panel you buy. You will only see the benefit of a 1080p panel if you are using a Sky HD box (via the HD channels), or a Virgin HD box (through HD channel or via the built in 1080i upscaler) or a Blu-ray player.


Err, not true. Some large panel TVs have 1080 upscaling built in even for terrestrial TV - my 60" Panny gave me quite a pleasant surprise as the quality of normal terrestrial TV is quite awesome.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garvin said:


> Err, not true. Some large panel TVs have 1080 upscaling built in even for terrestrial TV - my 60" Panny gave me quite a pleasant surprise as the quality of normal terrestrial TV is quite awesome.


A very small % of 'Large' panels do it effectively, but we are talking sizes well outside the OP's price range, and even then they are only basic scalers that can't be depended on. My Sony 46" supposidly upscales, but my V+ box upscalesd to a completely different level than the panel on it's own.

ITV4 broadcast some of their shows in 544*576, which any scaler would struggle with on a 'large' panel!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well bought my lcd today................................... sorry but i went mad and went for a 47" lg 1080p :roll:

i am gratefull for all the comment, i am now a proffesional tv person


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

anyone a member of which?

need a review of my new tv if possible

47LG5010

much appreciated


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> anyone a member of which?
> 
> need a review of my new tv if possible
> 
> ...


Bit late isn't it if you've already bought it :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Bit late isn't it if you've already bought it :roll:


Or he's regretting not heeding our advice, and is trying to look for some comfort after his new purchase... :roll:


----------



## TTop TTrump (Sep 23, 2008)

If you haven't already bought your new panel, go for a Pana plasma every time. If you watch a lot of fast moving movies or sports then plasma will win hands down on picture quality. Pana have certainly got some of the best 'main stream' panels out there...ultimately you should go for a Pioneer 1080p, but would probably need about another £2k in your budget! :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have to say that I saw my first BluRay movie the other day and it was stunning. I know I'm preaching to the converted, but I've never really believed all the stuff about sharpness of picture. It's not until you see if for yourself that you can truly appreciate it.

Unfortunately, we were in the store for a new Tumble Dryer, not TV, as ours had broken down.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.avforums.com/

Have a scout about on here, youll soon find out what is thought of it.

Still loving my panasonic plasma 8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> If you are watching regular TV via freeview or tuner then you won't get a brilliant picture. In fact the bigger the panel you get, the worse it will look (especially with channels such as ITV4 that broadcast in a very low resolution), because the TV will be trying to stretch the broadcast resolution to the big screen. That is what causes the 'blockyness', and will happen regardless of what panel you buy.


What about the Engerland game today on ITV, I've only got a rubbish 28" CRT telly and the picture quality (via Sky+) seemed absolutely awful, really low-res and blocky. Or was it just me :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> What about the Engerland game today on ITV, I've only got a rubbish 28" CRT telly and the picture quality (via Sky+) seemed absolutely awful, really low-res and blocky. Or was it just me :?


Unfortunately the blockiness of a digital channel can depend on so many more factors than just whether or not you've got enough pixels on your telly - the source resolution and bitrate, the network, the carrier/transponder bandwidth, your signal strength, and of course any scaling that happens in between to name a few. I didn't see the match today so maybe someone else could confirm whether this was the case nationwide, but I'd be surprised if ITV dropped the bitrate for this deliberately.

The debate about upscaling is an interesting one, and probably very similar to the CDs vs cassette tapes debate of old - if the source material is 1080i/p, and you had the option of EITHER watching it directly using SkyHD, or via Freeview with your in-built upscaler, then there's NO WAY that the upscaler could reproduce the full HD image from an SD Freeview signal (where the detail has already been lost BEFORE transmission). It's not Bladerunner - no upscaler can restore lost information no matter how much you paid for it... it can only achieve a mathematical approximation ;-) Whether you'd notice, or whether you'd in fact prefer the upscaled version is of course another matter.

Another interesting point here is that SkyHD actually only broadcasts at 1080i, which means if you have a TrueHD/1080p panel then your upscaler is still doing *some* work. If you watch a HD film on Sky Movies and then watch the same film on Blu Ray then the Blu Ray one will definitely be better, though the differences here will be even harder to see...

...unless your panel doesn't support 1080p/24 and you start sufferng from 3:2 pulldown... :lol:



kmpowell said:


> the only thing a plasma has over an LCD at a size below 50" is the 'black' levels it can produce.


Whilst I agree that the gap has narrowed a lot I do still find that the response times of an LCD panel are noticeable when compared to a plasma. I have both - a plasma in the living room and LCDs in the other rooms of the house and when my Xbox/PS3 and I are relegated to one of the spare rooms the difference is definitely apparent. Even on my 2ms panel there's just a hint of motion blur that isn't there when I'm playing on the plasma. I know I am quite sensitive to this kind of thing (I can "see" the 60Hz flicker on CRT screens and it gives me migraines!) so I appreciate that not everybody would notice it, but it's there.

The other thing is brightness. I can watch my plasma from the garden with the patio doors open in bright sunlight (for a whole two weeks a year... :roll: ) but my LCD panels struggle when sunlight comes in through the windows...


----------

